# High Water Temp.



## piranha77 (Jan 30, 2005)

Had my 3 RBP's now for about 3 months with a water temp of somewhere between 85 and 90 degrees F. It seems high but they've been doing just fine. Just wondering if it will have any long term affects or anything i should worry about with it being so warm. When the temp is more around 80ish they seem sluggish and hide all the time. Thanks in advance


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

90 is high for any extended period of time. The highest I will keep mine at is 82. I usually have them at 79.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

85F is about the max I'd go.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Are you sure that is the real temperature? (by that I mean is your thermometer accurate?)


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

81 degrees is perfect for them....90 is too high


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yup. 90 degrees is way too high. I bet your thermometer isn't right, otherwise they would probably be showing some reaction to the high temp.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

long term at such a high temp like 90 will prolly damage the fish or make them extremely aggressive from what i have seen in my tanks


----------



## piranha77 (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks everyone..it seemed kinda high but they kinda came out a little more ill turn it down just to be safe


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

82


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

If your thermometer is accurate, you may want to back that down a notch.


----------

